# Mail : changement de mot de passe Gmail non reconnu



## Vallle (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous, et désolé si je poste dans le mauvaise endroit mais je pense que Mail fait parti de cette section.. Enfin bref .

Bon voila mon problème, j'ai dut changer mon mot de passe Gmail, et donc une fois changer ( a partir de mon ordinateur sur google ) mon iphone, mon ipad et mon imac me demande mon nouveau mot de passe, normal .. 

Donc je rentre mon nouveau mot de passe, et a surprise a quoi j'ai droit  ( sur les trois appareil bien évidemment ) " Impossible de relever le courrier ; Le nom d'utilisateur ou le mot de passe pour &#8220;imap.gmail.com&#8220; est incorrect "

Alors au départ j'ai cru que je me planter de mot de passe, j'ai changé et rechangé, en vain .. 

Et pourtant lorsque je me connecte depuis internet sur gmail, ça marche très bien..

Alors si quelqu'un a une solution à ce fâcheux problème, .. Merci de m'éclairer ..

Et si une personne sait comment faire pour que les emails que je reçoit sur mon Gmail.com arrive sur mon icloud.com ce serait encore mieux.

Merci a vous !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Reponse trouvé ici ( http://www.arobase.org/gmail/gmail-rediriger-automatiquement-messages.htm ) 

Mai sje ne sais toujours pas comment regler mon probleme avec Gmail .. :/



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Mail, Gmail, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2012)

Simple en fait 

Il faut aller dans le trousseau d'accès et supprimer les mots de passes du comptes Gmail car Mail tente en vain de se connecter avec l'ancien mot de passe d'ou le problème


sinon pour la redirection c'est dans le paramètrage du compte sur gmail ( afaire donc en webmail) et la tu redirige le compte vers ton adresse i-cloud


----------



## Vallle (1 Novembre 2012)

D'accords merci beaucoup de ta reponse .. 

Mais une autre question s'est soulever .. Mon adresse icloud et associer a mon adresse gmail ? Imaginons que je decide de supprimer mon adresse gmail, et de n'utiliser que celle icloud . 

Etant donne que mon adresse icloud s'est creer a partir de mon adresse gmail ( qui est mon identifiant apple ), le fait d'effacer l'adresse gmail aura t'il une consequence sur l'adresse icloud ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2012)

euh c'est zarbi ce que tu me dis car une adresse icloud c'est une adresse se terminant par @me.com donc rien à voir avce une adresse gmail.

Attention ne pas confondre un identifiant apple qui peut être n'importe quelle adresse mail et un compte icloud qui lui dépend des serveur de chez apple et pas de google.  

En clair tu peux avoir un compte itunes/identifiant apple avec une adresse e-mal qu'elle quelle soit

PAR CONTRE un compte icloud ( qui peu donc aussi être un identifiant apple)  sera toujours de la forme xxx@me.com


----------



## Vallle (1 Novembre 2012)

Euh non moi j'ai une adresse en xxx@icloud.com :S


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2012)

oui c'est peut-être possible car tu es un nouvelle utilisateur... et donc tu as bien une adresse de chez apple QUI NA RIEN A VOIR avec une adresse de chez Gmail (google)

faut dire que apple à fair tellement de migration sur ces comptes.

moi j'ai migré de mac.com, vers me.com  il se peut que le nom pour les nouveaux chez apple soient en icloud.com


----------



## Vallle (1 Novembre 2012)

Super !! En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'a été précieuse.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2012)

euh attends c'est zarbi icloud.com.... car je suis aller voir sur le site de chez apple les compte icloud son avec en extension @me.com

donc peux tu dans mail allez sur le compte icloud et me dire ce qui est écrire au niveau de l'adresse e-mail... et pas le nom que tu vois dans la barre laterale de mail
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

non c'est bon c'est nouveau nouveau depuis ios 6.3   http://www.iphon.fr/post/Apple-dévoile-les-adresses-mail-@icloud.com-avec-iOS-6-beta-3


----------



## Vallle (1 Novembre 2012)

Lol tu m'a fait peur  
Merci pour tout


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il faut aller dans le trousseau d'accès et supprimer les mots de passes du comptes Gmail car Mail tente en vain de se connecter avec l'ancien mot de passe d'ou le problème


Pour Gmail, ta suggestion n'a pas réglé mon problème (je n'arrivais plus à relever mes mails de Gmail dans Mail, depuis un changement de mot de passe; par contrez, depuis le webmail de Gmail, pas de problème).

Cette note de Goggle par contre m'a permis de retrouver tous mes messages, dans Mail.


----------

